# it confused me



## cougr

Έχω μια απορία για τη μετάφραση του "it confused me" . Πιο είναι το σωστό "με σύγχισε" ή "με συνέχυσε"; Ή μήπως στέκουν και τα δύο;


----------



## Cynastros

Το  ‘’σύγχ-ι-σε'' , ακούγεται σωστό ,αλλά  μόνο που το ιώτα πρέπει να γίνει  ύψιλον , αφού αυτό είναι από το ρήμα  <χέω>.     

Σημαίνει – αναμιγνύονται οι σκέψεις μου για κάποιο λόγο, χωρίς κανένα ειρμό - .


Το ‘’συνέχυσε ‘’ , είναι άψογα ελληνικό. 
  <Σύγχει> ταράττει και τάρασσε.
  <συγχέομαι> συντρίβομαι.
  <σύγχυτο> συνεχύθη, συνεταράχθη.


----------



## cougr

cynastros said:


> Το  ‘’σύγχ-ι-σε , ακούγεται σωστό ,αλλά  μόνο που το ιώτα πρέπει να γίνει  ύψιλον , αφού αυτό είναι από το ρήμα  <χέω>.
> 
> Σημαίνει – αναμιγνύονται οι σκέψεις μου για κάποιο λόγο, χωρίς κανένα ειρμό - .
> 
> 
> Το ‘’συνέχυσε ‘’ , είναι άψογα ελληνικό.
> <Σύγχει> ταράττει και τάρασσε.
> <συγχέομαι> συντρίβομαι.
> <σύγχυτο> συνεχύθη, συνεταράχθη.



Δηλαδή όσον αφορά την έννοια τους, αυτές οι δυο λέξεις διαφέρουν σημαντικά η είναι κάπως παρόμοιες; Άραγε μεταφράζονται και οι δυο ως "confused"; Τις έχω ψάξει αλλά δεν βρίσκω και πολλά πράγματα για το "συνέχυσε".


----------



## Cynastros

cougr said:


> Δηλαδή το σύγχυσε και το συνέχυσε χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλάξιμα;


 Σε επίσημα ελληνικά [ που για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο μερικοί τα αποφεύγουν] , έτσι είναι . Στην καθημερινή όμως χρήση ,  μετά από την συγκοπή του - ε - και ταυτόχρονη τροπή του -ν- σε -γ- ,   γίνεται        < σύγχυσε  >.   
    Δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά στην έννοια , ούτε είναι ‘’παρόμοιες’’ ,   είναι η ίδια λέξη.
   Confused  = σύγχυση, έτσι μεταφράζεται στο λεξικό.
Λέξεις με διαφορετικό  πρόθεμα απο το συνεχύθη είναι  ,   ανεχύθη ,  διεχύθη, κατεχύθη , παρεχύθη κλπ.


----------



## cougr

Ευχαριστώ Σύναστρε.


----------



## Cynastros

cougr said:


> Ευχαριστώ Σύναστρε.


    Την αλήθεια για τη γλώσσα , την αναζητώ πάντοτε στις αρχαίες πηγές , αυτός είναι ο μοναδικός αλάθητος δρόμος , ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την ευκαιρία που μου δώσατε ώστε να το ξανακοιτάξω.


----------



## elliest_5

Στα ΝΕΑ Ελληνικα υπάρχουν δύο ρήματα: το "συγχέω" και το "συγχίζω". Το μεν πρώτο είναι αρχαΐζον και, όπως συμβαίνει σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις (όπου ένας τύπος δεν είναι πια πλήρως λειτουργικός) , είναι ελλειπτικό, δηλαδή δε χρησιμοποιούνται κανονικά όλοι του οι χρόνοι: στο συγκεκριμένο, χρησιμοποιούμε κανονικά τον Ενεστώτα (ενεργητικό: συγχέω-συγχέεις... και παθητικό: συγχέομαι-συγχέεσαι…, υποτακτική: να συγχέομαι…) όμως για όλους τους άλλους χρόνους υπάρχει το ωραιότατο νεοελληνικό ρήμα «μπερδεύω/ομαι». Άμεσο παράγωγο του συγχέω είναι η «σύγχυση» (confusion).

  Τώρα το συγχίζω/ ίζομαι   είναι βέβαια ομόρριζο του «συγχέω», αλλά έχει διαφοροποιημένη σημασία, αφού σημαίνει «εκνευρίζω/-ομαι» [και για να δώσω ένα εντελώς τυχαίο παράδειγμα σε πρόταση: Συγχίζομαι όταν ακούω απόψεις που αντιμετωπίζουν τη γλώσσα ως νεκρό μνημείο που κρύβει μέσα του μία μοναδική και απαραβίαστη «αλήθεια» ]. Το ρήμα αυτό κλίνεται κανονικά σε όλους τους χρόνους όπως όλα τα ρήματα σε –ίζω. Η "σύγχιση" (εκνευρισμός) είναι άμεσο παράγωγο του "συγχίζω".


----------



## Δημήτρης

> και για να δώσω ένα εντελώς τυχαίο παράδειγμα σε πρόταση


Δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω. Συγγνώμη για το chatting.


----------



## Cynastros

elliest_5 said:


> Στα ΝΕΑ Ελληνικα υπάρχουν δύο ρήματα: το "συγχέω" και το "συγχίζω". Το μεν πρώτο είναι αρχαΐζον και, όπως συμβαίνει σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις (όπου ένας τύπος δεν είναι πια πλήρως λειτουργικός) , είναι ελλειπτικό, δηλαδή δε χρησιμοποιούνται κανονικά όλοι του οι χρόνοι: στο συγκεκριμένο, χρησιμοποιούμε κανονικά τον Ενεστώτα (ενεργητικό: συγχέω-συγχέεις... και παθητικό: συγχέομαι-συγχέεσαι…, υποτακτική: να συγχέομαι…) όμως για όλους τους άλλους χρόνους υπάρχει το ωραιότατο νεοελληνικό ρήμα «μπερδεύω/ομαι». Άμεσο παράγωγο του συγχέω είναι η «σύγχυση» (confusion).
> 
> Τώρα το συγχίζω/ ίζομαι   είναι βέβαια ομόρριζο του «συγχέω», αλλά έχει διαφοροποιημένη σημασία, αφού σημαίνει «εκνευρίζω/-ομαι» [και για να δώσω ένα εντελώς τυχαίο παράδειγμα σε πρόταση: Συγχίζομαι όταν ακούω απόψεις που αντιμετωπίζουν τη γλώσσα ως νεκρό μνημείο που κρύβει μέσα του μία μοναδική και απαραβίαστη «αλήθεια» ]. Το ρήμα αυτό κλίνεται κανονικά σε όλους τους χρόνους όπως όλα τα ρήματα σε –ίζω. Η "σύγχιση" (εκνευρισμός) είναι άμεσο παράγωγο του "συγχίζω".





Από πού άραγε προκύπτει αυτό το ..συγχ< *ί*>ζομαι , συγχ< *ί* > ζω   με γιώτα ,  έψαξα νεώτερα λεξικά .. αλλά και στο  Microsoft Word   … υπάρχει παντού - και μόνον - με ύψιλον , και δεν διακρίνω  κανέναν αρχαϊσμό ..  μάλλον  ιδιότροπο νεωτερισμό θα την  ονόμαζε κάποιος  που ξέρει να διαβάζει  ,  τη  γραφή  του με ιώτα αντί του ύψιλον.  
  Το  <συγκεχυμένο>  τότε  πως θα  ‘πρέπε να γραφτεί ?
  Σε ποιο λεξικό υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο σαν αυτό που ισχυρίζεστε ?    
< *Εκνευρίζομαι* >  σημαίνει  , γίνομαι αδύναμος,  άτονος δηλαδή και αυτό δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την κατάσταση της *συγχύσεως* , βλέπετε η απλοποίηση όσο εύκολή είναι άλλο τόσο συγχύζει . Στο  παλιό σχολείο έτσι τα μάθαμε τότε και γι αυτό το λόγο επιμένουμε . Αλλά   αν κάποιοι επιμένουν διαφορετικά χάριν  κάποιας συγκεχυμένης  προόδου, ελεύθερα.


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> Από πού άραγε προκύπτει αυτό το ..συγχ< *ί*>ζομαι , συγχ< *ί* > ζω   με γιώτα ,  έψαξα νεώτερα λεξικά .. αλλά και στο  Microsoft Word   … υπάρχει παντού - και μόνον - με ύψιλον , και δεν διακρίνω  κανέναν αρχαϊσμό ..  μάλλον  ιδιότροπο νεωτερισμό θα την  ονόμαζε κάποιος  που ξέρει να διαβάζει  ,  τη  γραφή  του με ιώτα αντί του ύψιλον.
> Το  <συγκεχυμένο>  τότε  πως θα  ‘πρέπε να γραφτεί ?
> Σε ποιο λεξικό υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο σαν αυτό που ισχυρίζεστε ?



Το "συγκεχυμένος" είναι μετοχή παρακειμένου του "συγχέομαι". Ενώ η μετοχή χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά, ο ίδιος ο μη περιφραστικός παρακείμενος (συγκέχυμαι) νομίζω θα συμφωνήσετε οτι δεν χρησιμοποιείται. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε κάποιο λεξικό, βρήκα όμως μια online παραπομπή στο  λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη (σ. 1697):
*σύγχυση - σύγχιση, συγχέω - συγχίζω.* Πρέπει να γίνεται διάκριση σημασιολογική, μορφολογική και ορθογραφική ανάμεσα στο *σύγχυση* «μπέρδεμα, ανακάτεμα - "νοητική" διαταραχή» και στο *σύγχιση* «ψυχική αναστάτωση, εκνευρισμός, ταραχή». Το_ σύγχυση _είναι παράγωγο τού_ συγχέω,_ ενώ το νεότερο_ σύγχιση_ παράγεται από ρήμα* συγχίζω / -ομαι.* Το ίδιο το ρ._ συγχίζω / -ομαι_ είναι νεότερος σχηματισμός που προήλθε με μεταπλασμό από το ρ._ συγχέω, _από τον αόρ._ συνέχυσα._ που συνέπιπτε ακουστικά με τον αόρ. των ρημάτων σε* -ίζω* (πβ._ ζωγραφώ - ζωγράφησα - ζωγραφίζω - ζωγράφισα)._ Η παραγωγή από το ουσιαστικό_ σύγχυση_ (υποχωρητικά) δεν είναι πειστική. Η σημασιολογική διαφορά υφίσταται και ανάμεσα στα ρήματα:* συγχέω* «μπερδεύω, ανακατεύω», ενώ* συγχίζω *«προκαλώ ψυχική αναστάτωση, εκνευρισμό, ταραχή» και* συγχίζομαι* «αναστατώνομαι ψυχικά, εκνευρίζομαι» (πβ. και μτχ.* συγχισμένος* «αναστατωμένος, εκνευρισμένος»).

Όπως λέει και στο λεξικό, η διαδικασία από την οποία προκύπτει το "συγχίζω" από το "συγχέω" ονομάζεται "μεταπλασμός", μια μορφολογική μεταβολή όπου ένα κλιτό μέρος του λόγου αλλάζει κατηγορία ("κλίση" για τα ουσιαστικά, "συζυγία" για τα ρήματα). Επειδή όμως πολλές φορές παραμένει στη γλώσσα και η αρχική μορφή (όπως εδώ με το "συγχέω") τότε οι δύο μορφές διαφοροποιούνται σημασιολογικά και έτσι έχουμε πια δύο διαφορετικές λέξεις.

Edit: Να προσθέσω βέβαια ότι είναι γεγονός πως χρησιμοποιείται και το "συγχύζω" (με "υ") και μάλιστα ο ορθογραφικός έλεγχος του word, όπως είπε και ο Cynastros, το βγάζει έτσι. Μπορώ να υποθέσω πως αυτοί που γράφουν "συγχύζω" το συνδέουν με  τη "σύγχυση", η πορεία της παραγωγής δηλαδή είναι συγχέω-->σύγχυση-->συγχύζω (αυτό που ο Μπαμπινιώτης θεωρεί λάθος). Παρόλο που το "συγχύζω" (γραμμένο έτσι), με αυτή τη λογική, θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται ως "μπερδεύω", με ένα ψάξιμο στο google το βρίσκουμε και ως "εκνευρίζω".  Επομένως παρατηρούμε ότι το συγχίζω/συγχύζω (=εκνευρίζω) σε αυτή τη φάση έχει δύο γραφές και -μέχρι να επικρατήσει η μία απ' τις δύο - ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί όποια θεωρεί ο ίδιος προτιμότερη.


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Τώρα το συγχίζω/ ίζομαι   είναι βέβαια ομόρριζο του «συγχέω», αλλά έχει διαφοροποιημένη σημασία, αφού σημαίνει «εκνευρίζω/-ομαι» .



Να όμως που κατά τον Τριανταφυλλίδη το συγχύζω (με ύψιλον) σημαίνει εκνευρίζω και στενοχωρώ. Αυτό πάντως που δεν αμφισβητείται είναι ότι αυτές οι λέξεις προκαλούν αρκετή σύγχυση και σύγχιση.

Edit: cross posting with elliest_5's post immediately above


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Αυτό πάντως που δεν αμφισβητείται είναι ότι αυτές οι λέξεις προκαλούν αρκετή σύγχυση και σ*ύ*γχ*ι*ση.


χαχαχα! Αυτό να λέγεται!!

Πάντως για να επανέλθω σε αυτό που έλεγα: είπαμε ότι όντως το "συγχύζω" χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει το "εκνευρίζομαι". Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί ένα ρήμα που κλίνεται ακριβώς όπως όλα τα ρήματα σε *-ίζω* να γράφεται με "-υ";
Προσωπικά, συμφωνώ με το Μαμπινιώτη, οτι δε δικαιολογείται να προέρχεται το "συγχύζω" από τη "σύγχυση" και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γράφεται με "υ".


----------



## Cynastros

Όταν στη γραμματεία και στην αποκωδικοποίηση των λέξεων   παρίσταμαι και δεν ακολουθώ ως παθητικός  δέκτης ,  μόνο τότε η γλώσσα αποκτά τη ζωντάνια της .
  Τα λάθη όμως όσο  ‘’επίσημα’’  κι αν είναι , δεν καθαγιάζονται με νεωτερισμούς από κανένα κ. Μπαμπινιώτη ούτε με το πέρασμα των ετών  ,  υπάρχουν και καλύτεροι λεξικογράφοι, αρχαιότεροι ή και νεώτεροι απ' αυτόν.


----------



## orthophron

cougr said:


> Έχω μια απορία για τη μετάφραση του "it confused me" . Πιο είναι το σωστό "με σύγχισε" ή "με συνέχυσε"; Ή μήπως στέκουν και τα δύο;


Hi! Sorry for being late (big match on TV).
Είναι γεγονός ότι ο τύπος "συνέχυσε" δεν συνηθίζεται (πιθανόν λόγω της ύπαρξης του ομόηχου "συνέχισε" < συνεχίζω).

*confuse (1).* to mistake A for B
Η σημασία αυτή αποδίδεται με το ρήμα συγχέω ή μπερδεύω.
Σύνταξη: συγχέω/μπερδεύω δύο ή περισσότερα πράγματα ή πρόσωπα ή συγχέω/μπερδεύω το Α με το Β.
Παραδείγματα:
Συγχέεις εμένα με τον αδελφό μου. You confuse me with my [twin] brother.
Μη συγχέεις το ένα με το άλλο, είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Don't confuse A with B; they're different things.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι οι τύποι του θέματος Αορίστου του συγχέω είναι δύσχρηστοι. Αντ' αυτών χρησιμοποιούνται οι αντίστοιχοι του ρήματος μπερδεύω.
Η μετοχή συγκεχυμένος (που, όπως βλέπουμε, κρατά τον αναδιπλασιασμό -κε-) έχει την έννοια του unclear, vague. e.g. συγκεχυμένες πληροφορίες (unconfirmed information).
σύγχυση: confusion (in the sense of mistaking or lack of clarity). Το ουσιαστικό αυτό είναι επίσης ψυχιατρικός όρος.

*confuse (2).* make something less clear | mess/upset something |make someone unable to think clearly. Για την απόδοση των δύο πρώτων εννοιών χρησιμοποιούμε το ρήμα μπερδεύω. Για την απόδοση της τρίτης μπορούμε επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ρήμα σαστίζω, εκτός του μπερδεύω.
Παράδειγμα:
"The manual's instructions confuse me" -> "οι οδηγίες με μπερδεύουν" ή "οι οδηγίες μού προκαλούν σύγχυση".
confused (bewildered): σαστισμένος, αμήχανος

*συγχίζω* σημαίνει to make somebody angry, unhappy or worried.
συγχισμένος (παθ. μετοχή) : annoyed
σύγχιση (παλαιότερη ορθογραφία: σύγχυση*) : annoyance
*Περί της ορθογραφίας αυτού του ουσιαστικού έχει γίνει σχετική συζήτηση εδώ.

Η ορθογραφία έχει σαν βάση την ετυμολογία μιας λέξης. Η ετυμολόγηση βασίζεται σε επιστημονική έρευνα, αξιοποιεί σύγχρονα εργαλεία και ενίοτε μας οδηγεί σε "διόρθωση" μάλλον παρά "αίρεση".


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Hi! Sorry for being late (big match on TV).
> Είναι γεγονός ότι ο τύπος "συνέχυσε" δεν συνηθίζεται (πιθανόν λόγω της ύπαρξης του ομόηχου "συνέχισε" < συνεχίζω).
> 
> *confuse (1).* to mistake A for B
> Η σημασία αυτή αποδίδεται με το ρήμα συγχέω ή μπερδεύω.
> Σύνταξη: συγχέω/μπερδεύω δύο ή περισσότερα πράγματα ή πρόσωπα ή συγχέω/μπερδεύω το Α με το Β.
> Παραδείγματα:
> Συγχέεις εμένα με τον αδελφό μου. You confuse me with my [twin] brother.
> Μη συγχέεις το ένα με το άλλο, είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Don't confuse A with B; they're different things.
> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι οι τύποι του θέματος Αορίστου του συγχέω είναι δύσχρηστοι. Αντ' αυτών χρησιμοποιούνται οι αντίστοιχοι του ρήματος μπερδεύω.
> Η μετοχή συγκεχυμένος (που, όπως βλέπουμε, κρατά τον αναδιπλασιασμό -κε-) έχει την έννοια του unclear, vague. e.g. συγκεχυμένες πληροφορίες (unconfirmed information).
> σύγχυση: confusion (in sense of mistaking). Το ουσιαστικό αυτό είναι επίσης ψυχιατρικός όρος.
> 
> *confuse (2).* make something less clear | mess/upset something |make someone unable to think clearly. Για την απόδοση των δύο πρώτων εννοιών χρησιμοποιούμε το ρήμα μπερδεύω. Για την απόδοση της τρίτης μπορούμε επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ρήμα σαστίζω, εκτός του μπερδεύω.
> Παράδειγμα:
> "The manual's instructions confuse me" -> "οι οδηγίες με μπερδεύουν" ή "οι οδηγίες μού προκαλούν σύγχυση".
> confused (bewildered): σαστισμένος, αμήχανος
> 
> *συγχίζω* σημαίνει to make somebody angry, unhappy or worried.
> συγχισμένος (παθ. μετοχή) : annoyed
> σύγχιση (παλαιότερη ορθογραφία: σύγχυση*) : annoyance
> *Περί της ορθογραφίας αυτού του ουσιαστικού έχει γίνει σχετική συζήτηση εδώ.
> 
> Η ορθογραφία έχει σαν βάση την ετυμολογία μιας λέξης. Η ετυμολόγηση βασίζεται σε επιστημονική έρευνα, αξιοποιεί σύγχρονα εργαλεία και ενίοτε μας οδηγεί σε "διόρθωση" μάλλον παρά "αίρεση".



Thanks for clarifying a few things orthophron. As usual another good post.


----------



## elliest_5

Edit: post deleted. (Σχολίαζα την ετυμολόγηση του "σύγχιση" Vs "σύγχυση" αλλά το θέμα έχει ήδη καλυφθεί στο λινκ που δίνει ο orthophron)


----------



## Cynastros

Τελικώς ακόμη δεν κατάλαβα, αν  έχει την ίδια σημασία το συγχίζω με το συγχύζω, αν έχει τότε προς τι η αλλαγή?
  Τα, ζωγραφίζω , χτίζω , κομίζω , συνετίζω ,συνεχίζω , συντονίζω, κλπ.  εντάξει , έχουν κάποιο θέμα και βγαίνει νόημα  … αυτό το   … σύν  + < χίζω>  τι σημαίνει , ή καλύτερα ποιο είναι το θέμα του?


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> Τελικώς ακόμη δεν κατάλαβα, αν έχει την ίδια σημασία το συγχίζω με το συγχύζω, αν έχει τότε προς τι η αλλαγή?
> Τα, ζωγραφίζω , χτίζω , κομίζω , συνετίζω ,συνεχίζω , συντονίζω, κλπ. εντάξει , έχουν κάποιο θέμα και βγαίνει νόημα … αυτό το … σύν + < χίζω> τι σημαίνει , ή καλύτερα ποιο είναι το θέμα του?


Καλέ το είπαμε πώς προκύπτει:



elliest_5 said:


> Όπως λέει και στο λεξικό, η διαδικασία από την οποία προκύπτει το "συγχίζω" από το "συγχέω" ονομάζεται "μεταπλασμός", μια μορφολογική μεταβολή όπου ένα κλιτό μέρος του λόγου αλλάζει κατηγορία ("κλίση" για τα ουσιαστικά, "συζυγία" για τα ρήματα). Επειδή όμως πολλές φορές παραμένει στη γλώσσα και η αρχική μορφή (όπως εδώ με το "συγχέω") τότε οι δύο μορφές διαφοροποιούνται σημασιολογικά και έτσι έχουμε πια δύο διαφορετικές λέξεις.



Το συγχέω αλλάζει κλιτικό παράδειγμα και κλίνεται ως συγχίζω στα Νέα, με ταυτόχρονη αλλαγή της σημασίας. Επειδή όμως το αρχικό ρήμα συνυπάρχει με το αλλαγμένο (όπως είπαμε, χάνει μεγάλο μέρος της λειτουργικότητάς του και μένει λίγο σαν "απομεινάρι" <ο επιστημονικός όρος είναι "απολίθωμα", αλλά δεν ταιριάζει ακριβώς στην περίπτωση του συγχέω, αφού λειτουργεί ακόμα κανονικά ο ενεστώτας και οι μετοχές του>) έχουμε τελικά 2 διαφορετικά ρήματα με διαφορετικά παράγωγα : σύγχυση (απ' το συγχέω) Vs σύγχιση (απ' το συγχίζω) , όπου "σύγχυση"= confusion / "σύγχιση" = τσαντίλα. 
Ρήμα "συγχύζω" κανονικά δεν υπάρχει, παρα μόνο ως εναλλακτική ορθογραφία του "συγχίζω", που είπαμε για ποιούς λόγους δε προτιμάται.


----------



## Cynastros

elliest_5  .. δεν πειράζει που είμαστε σχολαστικοί, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό βοηθάει.


----------



## makot

orthophron said:


> *confuse (2).* make something less clear | mess/upset something |make someone unable to think clearly. Για την απόδοση των δύο πρώτων εννοιών χρησιμοποιούμε το ρήμα μπερδεύω. Για την απόδοση της τρίτης μπορούμε επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ρήμα σαστίζω, εκτός του μπερδεύω.
> 
> It confused me: Με μπέρδεψε / απλά και μόνο γιατί μιλάμε για σύγχιση-έλλειψη κατανόησης
> 
> Mε σύγχισες πάλι: you've pissed me off again / γιατί μιλάμε για σύγχιση-εκνευρισμό
> 
> Είδε το φως και σάστισε: He saw the light and was confused / γιατί μιλάμε για σύγχιση-έλλειψη κατανόησης+έκπληξη


----------



## orthophron

makot said:


> it confused me: Με μπέρδεψε / απλά και μόνο γιατί μιλάμε για σύγχ*υ*ση-έλλειψη κατανόησης
> 
> mε σύγχισες πάλι: You've pissed me off again / γιατί μιλάμε για σύγχ*ι*ση-εκνευρισμό
> 
> Είδε το φως και σάστισε: He saw the light and was confused / γιατί μιλάμε για σύγχ*υ*ση-έλλειψη κατανόησης+έκπληξη


Αχ! Πάντα παρών ο δαίμων της τυπογραφίας!


----------

